# My rat is preggos!!



## Sweetrats (12 mo ago)

My female rat is pregnant and I need some help on what to do for her!! Do I leave her alone for the whole pregnancy, if I do will she get aggressive towards me? Should I separate her from her sister or leave her? I used to take her on car rides and she loved them can I still do that or will I have to stop incase she gets stressed? How will I care for babies after birth? I’m sorry this is a lot to cover I’m just worried


----------



## Sweetrats (12 mo ago)

Update we gave them things to build nests and her and her sister were making it together


----------



## Fofo (Oct 21, 2021)

You don't have to do anything very different than the regular care you give her. Absolutely you can keep interacting with her! No need to leave her alone while pregnant, unless she starts telling you otherwise of course. Make sure she is getting plenty of healthy food, clean water and nesting material.

In my experience it is fine to leave cagemates with the mama rat. She still needs her cuddle buddy(s) during pregnancy, and after giving birth too when she takes breaks from the babies. When one of my rats had a litter, I left her two friends in with her the whole time and it was great. The friends stayed away from the nest for a week or so after the mama gave birth, and then slowly started interacting with the babies. They were very kind and gentle with them.

As for caring for the babies- in most cases the mom will do everything. Rats are great parents! Good luck with them, it is super lovely to have baby rats around for a while. 💜


----------



## Sweetrats (12 mo ago)

@Fofo thank you so much this makes me more at ease, I really wasn’t expecting this so I needed some answers


----------



## Mkd (Mar 24, 2021)

What a beautiful time for mom and her sister. They should do just fine.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

So...what's the news?? Did she have her babies?


----------



## Sweetrats (12 mo ago)

Tinytoes said:


> So...what's the news?? Did she have her babies?


She hasn’t but it has became obvious she is going to! She looks like she has a balloon as a belly


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Sweetrats said:


> She hasn’t but it has became obvious she is going to! She looks like she has a balloon as a belly


I'm so excited for you! Pics please, before and after and everything in between. We LOVE babies!!!

I will be getting some youngsters in a few weeks, and I'm over the moon. The babes have such silky fur and loose skin and that look of innocence, trepidation and adventure!!!


----------



## OpheliaMillward (Dec 12, 2021)

Sweetrats said:


> She hasn’t but it has became obvious she is going to! She looks like she has a balloon as a belly


I need an update.. how’s the babies!!!


----------

